
Show HN: XAPIs Have Made Unemployment Obsolete - MrJonesEdition
https://hackernoon.com/farewell-education-welcome-api-as-a-service-for-micro-entrepreneurship-f045710b9454
======
gus_massa
From:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> _What to Submit_

> _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread._

> _Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can 't be tried out, so they
> can't be Show HNs._

It's ok to submit your own stuff here, but this looks like a normal blog post,
not a project for a ShowHN.

